# Baby rats will need homes shortly, in Northern IL.



## *~Phoenix~* (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
So I made a huge mistake the other day, and it's going to potentially hurt me big time.

I have quite a few rats already.

The night before last, I had taken 5 of my girls out, as well as my new rescued girl, Bella, out to play. I was on my sleep meds, so I wasn't that aware of what I was doing. I put Bella back in her cage (she's pregnant--and due in 2 weeks or less, so she goes in the maternity cage). Then I put the other 5 girls back in their cage. But I forgot to close the door...
I found Destinee in the neighboring cage, of 7 boys.

The other 4 girls were in their own cage, but they still could have gotten out and gotten with the boys, and then just went back to their cage.

So I'm potentially dealing with 6 pregnancies here. I can handle Bella's. I was half expecting her to be pregnant anyways.

But it would just REALLY suck if Destinee and the others are pregnant too....
So I'm just getting a head start on scouting out good homes for the babies.

I'm going to try and rehome whatever babies that aren't Bella's, first, because those would be black and white hoodies, and not that I don't love them, but they are SO HARD to rehome, and I already have 19 from previous litters, that I couldn't rehome. So I'd really just like to make sure that they get good homes first.

Bella is a mismarked Siamese (i think), and the daddy ( i think he's the dad--he was the only boy in with her at the time of adoption--I rescued him too) is an agouti berkshire.

Is anyone able to give some babies a good home??
If Destinee or the other 4 have babies, they will be available sometime between the 2 days prior, and the 2 days after Christmas.

Bella's babies are due in 14 days or less. I don't have a due date for her, so I'm unable to say when they would be available just yet.


All my rats are kept in wire cages, big enough to house them and toys comfortably, they are fed Harlan Teklad lab blocks, and are given 1 hour of "out time" each night.


I do have some questions for any interested adopters, just to ensure that they would be going to good homes, and there may be an adoption fee of $10 per rat, depending on how many litters I wind up having (and I only adopt out rats in same-sex pairs, unless you already have rats).


Please please please send me a message if you are interested!!!!!


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

Well... Where in Illinois? My mom might let me... 
Just wondering where. Charlie needs a friend...


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah... people don't seem to like the black and white's. That's what Charlie is, and He's the sutes thing. There were 2 other rat's of a different color that I could have picked but I picked him.

I love the black and white ratties. Those are my second faveorite... after siamese. I don;t know why... they're so common, but I love them. I'd take them all if could.  
Lol. Wow! 19 ratties!?


----------



## *~Phoenix~* (Nov 2, 2008)

I actually have more than 19 rats...i have 30.  lol

I live in Round Lake. I can travel up to an hour though, if need be!


----------



## kikie86 (Nov 17, 2008)

I go to school in S. Indiana but I go up to Chicago to pick up my brother & sister from school when I'm heading home on breaks. I will be in Chicago (at the University of Chicago in Hyde Park) around Thanksgiving, around the week of December 7th-13th, and then around the first two weeks of January. I have three loving girls and I think they would do great with a fourth (female) added to their mischief. Also they're all black and white hooded and I love those colors!

Let me know when the litters are born/how many you're expecting!


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you still need homes for any of the rats??


----------

